# TEFL Chumphon



## meadowlark1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have just been offered a job teaching English at a school in Chumphon District. I'm finding it very difficult to find much information online - the gist of it seems to be that it's a naturally beautiful area with nice people, but with few farang and not much in the way of nightlife. 

My original plan was to go to Phuket where a good friend of mine is living, and live with him for a while whilst looking for a job there. I'm now torn between the two - Chumphon seems to offer a more chilled out, authentic Thai experience while Phuket offers more excitement and opportunity for socialising. Having a job and work visa waiting for me in Chumphon is very appealing but I really can't decide, and need to make a decision soon.

If anyone has more information on Chumphon or help in making this decision I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

this link might help

Thailand Travel Guide for Chumphon.

Happy


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Horrible place! A cultural desert. There are two government hi schools there and the usual fare of language schools. Boring. I endured a year. Oh, they haven't a beach. Sure, it looks like one on the map but it's a clam beach, Nikhon Sre Tammarat is the same geography, better place tho. Surratthani is where I spent most of my seven years. Not too bad.


----------

